# [WotLK Artikel] Fehler? Todesritter = Heiler?



## Syrda (9. Mai 2008)

Auf ZAMs Anraten hin kommt's in dieses Forum:

Ich fürchte, Euch ist beim Artikel über Euren Besuch bei Blizzard ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen:

Hier schreibt ihr:





> Ein Todesritter kann &#8211; je nach Runen-Konfigurationen &#8211; die Rolle des Tanks, Heilers oder Schadensausteilers übernehmen.


Jedoch würde ich jetzt ganz spontan dem Todesritter die Heilerrolle absprechen.

Ich fühle mich eigentlich an sonsten recht gut informiert was die Erweiterung angeht und habe auch heute schon einige Artikel und Interveiws auf englischsprachigen Fanseiten gelsen und nirgends wurde ein Wort in Richtung Deathknight als vollwertiger Heiler (außer über Deathcoil) erwähnt. DamageDealer: Ja. Tank: Ja. Heiler: Nein.

Bei Deathcoil glaube ich, dass er der einzige Heilzauber auf andere Ziele bleiben wird und wohl kaum geeignet ist, um eine 5er Instanz o.Ä. durchzuheilen. Ich glaub' eher, dass er - wie sein Pendant in Warcraft III - als Retter in der Not gebraucht werden kann (dank Cooldown).

Falls ich doch falsch liegen sollte wäre eine Quellenangabe für Eure Information sehr willkommen, damit ich diesen plötzlichen Sinneswandel von Seiten Blizzards im Bezug auf Klassendesign auch anderen mitteilen und belegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: Sehr schöner Artikel, liest sich gut und macht Lust auf mehr =)


----------



## Teax51 (10. Mai 2008)

Im großem und ganzen hast du eigentlich recht , ich denke ich bin sehr gut informiert und kann dir da leider nich weiterhelfen.

Das einzige was ich noch dazu sagen kann , der Todesritter hat auf jedenfall eine Fähigkeit die Death coil genannt wird oder auf Deutsch Todesmantel. Damit kann er endweder befreundete Einheiten heilen oder auf gegnerische damit Schaden austeilen.

Vielleicht is er so eine Art Kampfheiler?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (10. Mai 2008)

Syrda schrieb:


> Falls ich doch falsch liegen sollte wäre eine Quellenangabe für Eure Information sehr willkommen, damit ich diesen plötzlichen Sinneswandel von Seiten Blizzards im Bezug auf Klassendesign auch anderen mitteilen und belegen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ähm...quellenangabe? die jungs waren bei blizzard? und evtl kommt die aussage von blizzard selber? wieso auch nicht....halt das gegenstück zum paladin....heilen + tanken und dk kann halt damage und heilen(und natürlich tanken) wäre echt nice sone hybrid klasse die wirklich alles kann je nach runen zusammenstellung


----------



## Syrda (10. Mai 2008)

Teax51 schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich noch dazu sagen kann , der Todesritter hat auf jedenfall eine Fähigkeit die Death coil genannt wird oder auf Deutsch Todesmantel. Damit kann er endweder befreundete Einheiten heilen oder auf gegnerische damit Schaden austeilen.


Ah, das hab' ich so nicht gelesen. Doch glaub' ich kaum, dass der Zauber dazu taugt, eine 5er Instanz durchzuheilen oder dass noch andere Heilzauber für andere Ziele dazukommen. Sollte mich zumindest stark wundern. :<

Ich editier mal den Mainpost, so isses missverstänlich - stimmt.



Dargun schrieb:


> ähm...quellenangabe? die jungs waren bei blizzard? und evtl kommt die aussage von blizzard selber? wieso auch nicht....halt das gegenstück zum paladin....heilen + tanken und dk kann halt damage und heilen(und natürlich tanken) wäre echt nice sone hybrid klasse die wirklich alles kann je nach runen zusammenstellung


Genau das meine ich ja - buffed war nich die einzige Fanseite, die bei Blizzard war, dennoch sind sie die einzigen die den Todesritter als vollwertigen Heiler beschreiben. Und Paladine/Druiden können doch sowieso auch schon alles... :x


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

hört euch mal den buffedcast an. da gibts ne einschätzung zu diesem todesritter als heiler thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrda (10. Mai 2008)

Hmm... Ok, soviel dazu.

Olli is' da meiner Meinung aber dann isses' trotzdem missverständlich formuliert im Artikel von Euch, das liest sich nämlich nach komplettem Heilbaum mit vollständigen Heilfähigkeiten was ja auch laut Olli NICHT der Fall ist.

Hätten wir das auch gekläsrt - Danke für den Tip, riesentrolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

